# What to NOT do...



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey guys, figured you might like this. Found this on Reddit, check it out:

http://i.imgur.com/XlrLp.jpg

This was found at a mechanics shop, those are rotor vanes.


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

All i can say is HOLY CRAP! who was the engineer wannabe moron who thought that would be a good idea?


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

It's not a design of a rotor. It the vanes inside of a vented rotor. The driver drove for a long time with no brake pads and it eventually wore right though the rotor and into the vents


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Correct. Makes me wonder how the person stopped in the 1st place...


----------

